# This week and tonight



## tbow388 (Apr 26, 2013)

Well this week has been a planting week. 

I have helped get th garden ready for the 292 tomato plants.

Tonight was a watermelon night. Got 50 planted tonight And if the rain keeps clear we will plant another 50 tomorrow.

Then I will plant in mine.

The only things I have left to plant is 20 tomatos and I got 11 of them tonight. 9 more I will plant in a few weeks.iam also going to plant my 3 yellow squash.

In addition to that, I am going to plant some left over eggplant, can't elope and a few misc things that were not planted in the big field.

Most important of all, I learned a few more trade secrets tonight of the successful commercial gardening trade. Maybe that was a trade off because I helped the kid neighbor with his first garden.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Apr 26, 2013)

DUDE! You planted 292 tomato plants? Great jumping jeepers! Do you folks eat tomatoes 3 meals a day? (I thought we planted quite a few maters till I read your post!) What in tarnation do you do with all those tomatoes? We plan to get ours in the ground here tomorrow if the rain holds off. Most folks plant here on what they call "Good Friday." Or others do it by the Farmers Almanac "sign" of some sort. Anyway, I sure do love home grown tomatoes.


----------



## tbow388 (Apr 27, 2013)

Finished up the watermelon today. Played 160 in all.

Came home planted 11 tomatos, 3 yellow squash, 1 eggplant, 2 cantelopes and 2 cucumber.

Noticed that my beans are breaking through and it's time to thin the carrots.


----------



## tbow388 (Apr 29, 2013)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> DUDE! You planted 292 tomato plants? Great jumping jeepers! Do you folks eat tomatoes 3 meals a day? (I thought we planted quite a few maters till I read your post!) What in tarnation do you do with all those tomatoes? We plan to get ours in the ground here tomorrow if the rain holds off. Most folks plant here on what they call "Good Friday." Or others do it by the Farmers Almanac "sign" of some sort. Anyway, I sure do love home grown tomatoes.



Grocery stores my friend, grocery stores!!

I will have 23 tomato plants for myself. Besides eating maters on everything, I make salsa, soups, chili, goolosh.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (May 17, 2013)

tbow388 said:


> Grocery stores my friend, grocery stores!!
> 
> I will have 23 tomato plants for myself. Besides eating maters on everything, I make salsa, soups, chili, goolosh.




Now you're talking. Sounds like we're in the same boat. I will be glad when we are eating fresh maters here. Taters are already up, cukes are growning good -- after the warm spell this week I suppose the garden will move right along. (we had a cold snap where it was still getting in the upper 30's here at night.) As soon as it gets warm at night we will be cooking with gas! yeeehaww!


----------

